# Energizer Economy Industrial 2AA flashlight



## TMedina (Mar 20, 2017)

I haven't seen these anywhere, except for Battery Junction and Amazon - I bought one on a whim, and it's a pretty good little light for what it is. Anyone else see them in a brick-and-mortar store? (http://www.batteryjunction.com/energizer-evinl21s.html)

I haven't put it through any particular abuse yet, so I can't vouch for the run time, or how quickly the output drops. Otherwise, pretty much what you'd expect - cool white tint, primarily a hotspot but with reasonable spill so it isn't just a spotlight.


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2017)

Discontinued...
Dratz!! 

Love, love, love me some $5 old school flavored flashlights.


----------



## TMedina (May 23, 2017)

@bykfixer - I know! I wish I knew why they killed it - I frigging love mine. I was going to buy a couple more to give away.

They have a 2D model which is basically the same thing except, well, D-cell.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 23, 2017)

I never bought the LED version but I do have a few incan versions that are identical in appearance. The 2AA industrial coupled with an LED replacement is a personal favorite. Since it uses a PR base bulb there are a variety of drop-ins available, unfortunately it is also discontinued AFAIK. I found the 2AA industrials I have at hardware and farm supply stores. There is a chance that you might find one of the LED models still as old stock at those same retailers,I have had some luck finding similar discontinued lights that way in the past.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 24, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Discontinued...
> Dratz!!
> 
> Love, love, love me some $5 old school flavored flashlights.



They have them on eBay USA for $6.80 5 available

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVEREADY-...749383?hash=item25d5435407:g:LnYAAOSwVm5ZAI7-

John.


----------



## TMedina (May 24, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> I never bought the LED version but I do have a few incan versions that are identical in appearance. The 2AA industrial coupled with an LED replacement is a personal favorite. Since it uses a PR base bulb there are a variety of drop-ins available, unfortunately it is also discontinued AFAIK. I found the 2AA industrials I have at hardware and farm supply stores. There is a chance that you might find one of the LED models still as old stock at those same retailers,I have had some luck finding similar discontinued lights that way in the past.



I've been wanting to do that for years, but could never find the incan 2xAA model. In fact, that's what led me to stumble across the newer LED release.


----------



## bykfixer (May 25, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> I never bought the LED version but I do have a few incan versions that are identical in appearance. The 2AA industrial coupled with an LED replacement is a personal favorite. Since it uses a PR base bulb there are a variety of drop-ins available, unfortunately it is also discontinued AFAIK. I found the 2AA industrials I have at hardware and farm supply stores. There is a chance that you might find one of the LED models still as old stock at those same retailers,I have had some luck finding similar discontinued lights that way in the past.



The 2aa version I found at my local Batteries Plus Bulbs was a bi-pin version. Uses the same sized pin spacing as mini mag and other bulbs. And it's brighter than a minimag, I suppose due to the larger diameter of the reflector.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 25, 2017)

TMedina said:


> I've been wanting to do that for years, but could never find the incan 2xAA model. In fact, that's what led me to stumble across the newer LED release.



I don't have the LED model but if I had to venture a guess I think the LED version is probably going to be brighter than the incan with a drop-in. I just like the modular ability to swap out the drop-ins with ease. It really is a shame they discontinued these models I also had intentions of keeping them around as loaner/give away lights.Energizers current model might be good but it is at least double the price of this one. I did find a 2AA incan anglehead (Fulton style) that is still available locally for a reasonable cost but haven't had much luck finding an LED drop-in that works well in it.



bykfixer said:


> The 2aa version I found at my local Batteries Plus Bulbs was a bi-pin version. Uses the same sized pin spacing as mini mag and other bulbs. And it's brighter than a minimag, I suppose due to the larger diameter of the reflector.



Is that one Eveready/Energizer or the Rayovac ? I know Rayovac's 2AA Industrial is bi-pin and was available for quite a while but I don't know if it is still being made. I really would like to get a couple of the Rayovacs to play around with,maybe I will check my local batteries plus bulbs. I don't remember seeing them anywhere else lately.


----------



## bykfixer (May 26, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> Is that one Eveready/Energizer or the Rayovac ? I know Rayovac's 2AA Industrial is bi-pin and was available for quite a while but I don't know if it is still being made. I really would like to get a couple of the Rayovacs to play around with,maybe I will check my local batteries plus bulbs. I don't remember seeing them anywhere else lately.



^^ Doh!!

Yeah it's a Rayovac. Oops, my bad.

I contacted Fulton Industries about their upgrade kit. Comes with D to AA adapter and a really nice LED drop in. $18 iirc. They don't sell direct to the public so my email was answered by their president of sales. Really nice guy and we shared several emails about the history of Fulton. 
Best PR drop in I own in terms of beam quality but I just couldn't see forking out $18 x number of times since I already had a bunch of eneloop adapters.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 27, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Doh!!
> 
> Yeah it's a Rayovac. Oops, my bad.
> 
> ...



I don't have a Fulton drop-in but the light I was referring to TMedina is a "Fulton style" light in 2AA (no need for battery adapters) about the same size as the Rayovac and Energizer 2AA industrial lights. The brand is Fox I think and quality seems to be pretty decent. The problem lies in where the LED seats in the housing and the reflactor is smooth. The only one I have found that works well is an old 5MM LED drop-in. Not sure if the Fulton drop-in would be any better anyway as the 2AA is different than the full size D angleheads.

Did find one of the Rayovac 2AA incans. Since it has such a nice faceted reflector I think I will try it with an LED drop-in made for Mini-mags.Checking online it looks like the Rayovac is still a current production model.A variety of 2D model incans are available but the 2AA models are disappearing.


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2017)

Hey zmz, I wonder if your 2aa right angle uses an E10 base (10mm edison) type of bulb. My generic uses a #222 which you can find LED drop ins for. Rayovac and others are producing them.

The Rayovac Industrial are a well made flashlight in terms of simple, yet reliable designs, parts and performance. 

In the 90's (when LED was still a novelty) there were a ton of double a plastic flashlights being produced. Most were junk. What I mean is they were not built from the ground up with sturdy in mind. $3 cheapies or $19 Minimags were your choices. Yet the 'yellow' light was different. They were $6 to $10 bucks but worth it. 

Sure there were some companies making better, but what I mean is the flashlights available at Kmarts, hardware stores and gas stations before the age of the mega stores. 

I'm really stoked to see Rayovac (and others) still making those 'yellow' plastic lights. With the world being cluttered with a gazillion tacti-cool versions of 'air craft grade' alluminum I suppose the market for the yellow plastics is next to zilch. 

Just got an idea... a 'yellow' plastic flashlight thread... probably should be in the budget section, not incan since many being made are LED these days.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 27, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Hey zmz, I wonder if your 2aa right angle uses an E10 base (10mm edison) type of bulb. My generic uses a #222 which you can find LED drop ins for. Rayovac and others are producing them.
> 
> The Rayovac Industrial are a well made flashlight in terms of simple, yet reliable designs, parts and performance.
> 
> ...



Regular PR base drop-ins fit they just don't focus well and leave a crappy beam with dark spots. I don't expect a lot from lights like this but the beam quality is just too awful for a flashoholic like me. The light has the xtra ring just like the Fultons so you can use a colored lens or a diffuser and that might be the best way to try and clean up the beam. I have a few of the 5MM drop-ins anyway but I am not sure they are available anymore for someone else who might want to try.

The "yellow flashlight"thread sounds like a good idea. I'm with you, tired of seeing cheap "tacticool" metal flashlights and otherwise low quality construction. I am always on the look out for new "industrial" models but they seem to be mostly in Hardware Stores if they are anywhere unless you want to order online.


----------



## bykfixer (May 28, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> Regular PR base drop-ins fit they just don't focus well and leave a crappy beam with dark spots. I don't expect a lot from lights like this but the beam quality is just too awful for a flashoholic like me. The light has the xtra ring just like the Fultons so you can use a colored lens or a diffuser and that might be the best way to try and clean up the beam. I have a few of the 5MM drop-ins anyway but I am not sure they are available anymore for someone else who might want to try.
> 
> The "yellow flashlight"thread sounds like a good idea. I'm with you, tired of seeing cheap "tacticool" metal flashlights and otherwise low quality construction. I am always on the look out for new "industrial" models but they seem to be mostly in Hardware Stores if they are anywhere unless you want to order online.



Half the fun of my collecting is finding those surprises in mop n pop stores, or Sears etc all covered in dust. lol. 

Now on the PR based in your light... that was what was so cool about the Fulton drop in. No hole in it like terra-lux or nite ize drop ins and the tint was pretty good too. Now keep in mind it was a D sized light I tried it in. The only aa sized of that style I own are all E10 style bulb fasteners that came with a light I wanted from eBay. 

I was on a quest for 1aa lights from the 30's to the 60's called 'Tom Thumb' style or 'lipstick' style and this dude was auctioning a beautiful Kwik-Lite (pre-Fulton buyout) Tom Thumb type but it came with 4 2xaa right angle lights and a 3+3 cell Kwik-Lite D sized search n rescue (3 cell light with 3 cell extension). Well I'd lost several auctions recently with 0.0001 seconds left and that auction popped up with no bids.



Tom Thumbs in the mix of what I call the bedside table light collection

The irony is those 2xaa right angle lights turned out to be my favorite of the group. Using the magnifier tipped #222 bulb made them like todays thrower type of lights in an incan light that puts out maybe 10 lumens. They throw a nice spot for say 50' in a neighborhood and 75' along a darkened river bank.... 

Somebody did a 'yella light' thread in the LED section.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 28, 2017)

I have 2 of those ICON lights 3rd from the bottom, tiny little emitter, 1 has a nice tint the other is blue, they are not that only maybe 5-10 years, I got mine new from Maplin in the UK.

John.


----------



## bykfixer (May 28, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have 2 of those ICON lights 3rd from the bottom, tiny little emitter, 1 has a nice tint the other is blue, they are not that only maybe 5-10 years, I got mine new from Maplin in the UK.
> 
> John.



Hah, the ones I have are 'gray' blue beam'd. 

Last night I was using one while watching a Roger Moore James Bond movie because it looks like one Q woulda issued him. lol. 
Perhaps (Don Adams) Maxwell Smart era too.

I keep my yellow 2aa Industrial on the bedside table as well. Easy to spot in a hurry. (The oooole keep thread on topic trick)


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 28, 2017)

I bought a load of the Energizer AA led flash-light that have magnet on them for gifts to family and friends last Christmas, they all have them stuck to their refrigerators, I don't have any family or friends that like flashlight and i doubt they have a working flash-light in the house for emergency, though we only have a power cut every 10 years or so for like 15min, maybe a hour.

My next door neighbour knocked on my door and said he was passing and saw a flashlight being used in my house and though i had a burglar, I said no it was just me playing with my flashlight aged 47 

John.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 28, 2017)

I am always delighted to find that dust covered new old stock flashlight that I know is no longer manufactured  That is a great looking group of lights bykfixer ! Back on topic,I keep industrial 2AAs with old Dorcy LUX I drop-ins in each vehicle. The older Dorcy drop-ins have a wide voltage range and will operate even on a single AAA. With 2 Energizer L91 lithiums I should have plenty of run time in a relatively rugged,water resistant package. Score one for old tech!


----------



## irongate (May 28, 2017)

Fixer that last picture there all those lights would be nice to have. Go for it


----------



## bykfixer (May 29, 2017)

Thanks IG. Some are display items, the penlights live in a coffee cup and the silver plated Tom Thumbs are bedside table lights. 



The 2aa Industrial in the rear left of the photo
The copper Elzetta is stashed away nowadays replaced with an Inova X1




ZMZ67 said:


> I am always delighted to find that dust covered new old stock flashlight that I know is no longer manufactured  That is a great looking group of lights bykfixer ! Back on topic,I keep industrial 2AAs with old Dorcy LUX I drop-ins in each vehicle. The older Dorcy drop-ins have a wide voltage range and will operate even on a single AAA. With 2 Energizer L91 lithiums I should have plenty of run time in a relatively rugged,water resistant package. Score one for old tech!



Yup, love dusting it off at the checkout counter. Bonus is when they have like... 2 left. One gets stashed, the other gets used. 

Just the other day I checked on old yeller in the glove compartment of my van. Thinking I had left alkalines in the Dorcy 2aa light I found out it had lithiums. Probably not out of fear of leaking but for cold weather performance. It too has a Dorcy drop in of some sort. It's been a while so I don't remember details but my brain says I picked up the drop in at Batteries Plus as a runtime extender that will not 'poof' on a cold rainy night by the road somewhere at 11pm in the middle of nowhere.

Edit: I probably put it in their before joining CPF and carrying at least 2 spares on my person.


----------



## PJ (Jun 7, 2017)

Meijer stores had some of the Eveready LED yellow lights a couple of weeks ago. IIRC one store had them on clearance for about 6 bucks.
Meijer is a chain of stores in Michigan, Ohio and Illinois (?).


----------



## ericjohn (Jun 7, 2017)

TMedina said:


> I haven't seen these anywhere, except for Battery Junction and Amazon - I bought one on a whim, and it's a pretty good little light for what it is. Anyone else see them in a brick-and-mortar store? (http://www.batteryjunction.com/energizer-evinl21s.html)
> 
> I haven't put it through any particular abuse yet, so I can't vouch for the run time, or how quickly the output drops. Otherwise, pretty much what you'd expect - cool white tint, primarily a hotspot but with reasonable spill so it isn't just a spotlight.



Any of your local NAPA Auto Parts dealers should carry them...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 7, 2017)

PJ said:


> Meijer stores had some of the Eveready LED yellow lights a couple of weeks ago. IIRC one store had them on clearance for about 6 bucks.
> Meijer is a chain of stores in Michigan, Ohio and Illinois (?).



I knew I should have checked Meijer when I was in the area last month!



ericjohn said:


> Any of your local NAPA Auto Parts dealers should carry them...



Maybe I will take a look there. Pretty sure the light has been discontinued at this point so "new old stock" is what will be available outside of used. I think availability was wide enough that they should pop up at thrift stores and garage sales from time to time eventually.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 8, 2017)

bykfixer said:


>



Wait, what tail cap is that on your black ano Alpha?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 8, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> Wait, what tail cap is that on your black ano Alpha?



Ha, you noticed....

Well it came from a PowerTac Warrior light I turned into Streamlight Strion on steroids clone. 

On a powertac is has a memory feature that turns it on where you left it last. On the Alpha it prompts to start on low. The tailcap has a side switch for insta-strobe. So at 2am when answering the call of nature, using the tailcap allows a pleasant 7 lumens to light my path. If the bump in the night is a klepto-burglar the side switch provides a 315 lumen floody strobe to halt the perp long enough to enact plan B with a 50% likelyhood a flash-bang combo soon follows. And I have a special feature added to the tailcap to ensure I can quickly find the side switch. A bread tie at a strategic location ensures I don't waste precious seconds trying to access the side switch.

Also makes a great David vs Goliath tool if the flash-bang option wasn't chosen.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Ha, you noticed....
> 
> Well it came from a PowerTac Warrior light I turned into Streamlight Strion on steroids clone.
> 
> ...


 
Mind = blown.

I didn't know that any other tail caps were compatible with Elzetta. Do you know of any others? Also is there any way to get a PowerTac tail cap apart from buying a complete light?


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 10, 2017)

We had a blackout and my son turned mine on. It was attached to the fridge with a magnet. He walked out the room as usual, without turning out the light. Weeks later I noticed the batteries leaking in it and found the light ruined.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> We had a blackout and my son turned mine on. It was attached to the fridge with a magnet. He walked out the room as usual, without turning out the light. Weeks later I noticed the batteries leaking in it and found the light ruined.



I put a NiteIze module and D to enloop adapters in my fridge magnet light. Ugly green beam sure beats the heck out of darkness. A while back I found it in my pickup with leaked batteries. I bought a $1.99 rayovac at Wally World and swapped out the spring and a couple of other parts that were yuck-if-ied by those stupid Duracells.

Shortly after I joined a now non participating member mentioned Rayovacs don't leak.(forget his name but if you are lurking... thanks for the tip) I started using them in dozens of flashlights and a year later none have.
Note: I still use eneloops or lithiums in lights that absolutely have to work.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 11, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Shortly after I joined a now non participating member mentioned Rayovacs don't leak.(forget his name but if you are lurking... thanks for the tip) I started using them in dozens of flashlights and a year later none have.
> Note: I still use eneloops or lithiums in lights that absolutely have to work.



That's quite a revelation. I didn't know that. Do you know what makes the Rayovacs different structurally or chemically? It almost sounds too good to be true, but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 11, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> That's quite a revelation. I didn't know that. Do you know what makes the Rayovacs different structurally or chemically? It almost sounds too good to be true, but I'm willing to give it a try.



Check the reviews on Amazon, Varta is Rayovac in the UK

Amazon brand alkaline battery`s get really bad reviews, leak city.

Varta battery`s are quite expensive in the UK even in bulk packs, example £14.95 for 20 AA High Energy, when you can get 40 (7dayshop brand) AA Alkaline pack for only £6.99 and they get good reviews from 7dayshop.com

John.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> That's quite a revelation. I didn't know that. Do you know what makes the Rayovacs different structurally or chemically? It almost sounds too good to be true, but I'm willing to give it a try.



Well, frankly I don't know. The op stated Rayovac have the same capacity as the copper-bunney brands for less coin. He also stated that in his use they do not leak. So the next time I went to a big box store I saw the prices and bought some. A trial period later I found that they were running well. I did not use clocks and compare or that sorta thing, I just stuck 'em in some incan flashlights and used them. In a few months time I acquired dozens of flashlights. (In case you don't know my story I have hundreds of flashlights from 1912 to today). I found that using Rayovacs for fuel was saving me significant coin. Being US made also played a role.
But I also noted that (knock on wood) none have leaked. Now for clarity I do not subject them to extreme conditions like inside the glove box in my car or in freezing conditions. And if they are in high drain items such as remote control cars or high drain flashlights I remove them when not in use... but I've always done that. I've known of leaking potential of alkalines for decades and taken steps to prevent it from happening. But a recent discovery in a fairly new pair of triple A minimags where the supplied batteries leaked while sitting around the house has caused me to completely stop using duracell and energizers. Those leaked in a few months. Ruined one and I was able to salvage the other. The salvaged one was Rayovac'd and has not been subject to leaking ever since. 

So my Rayovac Industrial 2aa and any other economy lights I own have Rayovacs in them.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 11, 2017)

So which of the big brand Alkaline battery manufactures will give you compensation if their battery leaks in your device within the expiry period, I know Duracell does.

John.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> So which of the big brand Alkaline battery manufactures will give you compensation if their battery leaks in your device within the expiry period, I know Duracell does.
> 
> John.



Well....

I know if I drive my car across an existing yellow line there's a good chance I'll crash into another car. I also know if I leave a flashlight in my glove box on a summer day the alkalines will likely leak. So I don't do either.

Now regarding getting Energizer to send me $15 to replace a flashlight? Not worth my time. However they have not received any of my money since it happened. Any light that arrives with their brand of batteries is ok with me, but the batteries go into a drawer of stock pile for wall clocks, or other uses where it's no big loss if they fail.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 13, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Well....
> 
> I know if I drive my car across an existing yellow line there's a good chance I'll crash into another car. I also know if I leave a flashlight in my glove box on a summer day the alkalines will likely leak. So I don't do either.
> 
> Now regarding getting Energizer to send me $15 to replace a flashlight? Not worth my time. However they have not received any of my money since it happened. Any light that arrives with their brand of batteries is ok with me, but the batteries go into a drawer of stock pile for wall clocks, or other uses where it's no big loss if they fail.



Glad you are having good luck with the Rayovacs but all the different brands have failed me. I stick to lithiums or rechargables in flashlights now for the most part. Been burnt too many times opening up a flashlight only to find a leaky mess. The only alkalines I use for flashlights now are 9V and 6V. No specific brand they all leak IME but since the 9 and 6 volt batteries are sub cells contained in an outer casing the leaks aren't usually as bad.

Didn't have any luck with Mini-mag drop-ins in the Rayovac 2AA incan,they worked just not with any reliably.The large faceted reflector is a nice plus on that light but for now it is incan only.


----------

